# CD Pro and Ultra Pro specs needed



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm ready to take the plunge but since the old ID site is down... no info on either of these. What are the differences between the two and is the Ultra worth twice the price of the CD Pro?

A link or even a pdf. of an old catalog would be stellar.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I am sure once eric or horsemanwill come on they will tell you. 


what I have heard is that they ultra have a smoother high end than the CD. also the ultra have 2x the power handling (not that you really need 120Ws into a horn)


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The Ultra and Pro drivers are very close in sound and performance. The difference is the magnet ferrite vs neodymium and cast aluminum vs plastic.

The Ultra has a brighter top end and higher efficiency with lower distortion thanks to the neo magnet. The pro is the better value with 95% of the performance and 1/2 the price.

Eric


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks Eric! In your opinion, would I be better served by the ultra if I prefer the "sparkle" of a dome tweeter?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

2wheelie said:


> Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks Eric! In your opinion, would I be better served by the ultra if I prefer the "sparkle" of a dome tweeter?


If you like sparkle, then go away from horns... Really, horns can have HF extensions but won't present any sparkle/air due to how horns disperse sound. 

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

2wheelie said:


> Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks Eric! In your opinion, would I be better served by the ultra if I prefer the "sparkle" of a dome tweeter?


if you like natural sounding highs with the air/sparkle that is supposed to be there you will good with horns. The Ultra has more air so its the better choice.

If you like a very sparkly high end you might want to add a super tweeter.

Eric


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I ran the Ultras last year when I won MECA Finals and after the show I actually got into a "discussion" about where my tweeters were located with one of the judges.
12.5,16k and 20k were very much there on an RTA and to the ear.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

OK folks, I'm all in. Just bought some new mini bodies (woofers etc $199.99) and Selenium D2500Ti-ND-8 with the adapters (parts express $180). Pairing these up with B&C 8ndl51's.


----------



## HIFIJIM (Jun 11, 2011)

All I can say is be prepared to be astounded at the sound quality and quantity!!!
I was running two sets of JL Audio ZR 6.5 components and a ZR800-CW mid bass (their reference series drivers) plus an extra pair of ZR tweeters (in the A-pillars) all for front stage, running off of tons of clean power. The sound quality and quantity was excellent (actually the best system I ever had), but then I decided to simplify my system. I ripped everything out and did exactly what you did:
"bought some new mini bodies (woofers etc $199.99) and Selenium D2500Ti-ND-8 with the adapters (parts express $180)."
I am running these with Morel Elate SW 9" mids and all I have to say is I AM FOREVER CONVERTED TO HORNS. What a waste of time piling gobs of regular drives all over my truck in search of huge sound while maintaining sound quality. Don't get me wrong; I did achieve all of my goals, but at the time and expense of multiple high-dollar components sets, custom fiber-glassed door panels (that happen to advertise my gear very well for potential thieves), and also multiple processors. I absolutely love my simple and discrete new system that annihilates my old complex one.

Just my 2 cents,
HIFIJIM


----------

